# What happened...



## rrh (Nov 1, 2012)

to the post about all of the suggestions and tools to catch a cheating spouse??? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

This?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...one-interested-evidence-gathering-thread.html


----------



## rrh (Nov 1, 2012)

yes thank you!!!!


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Philat said:


> This?
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...one-interested-evidence-gathering-thread.html


This should be a sticky


----------

